# How old can you still keep it up?



## barge1914 (Dec 17, 2019)

As yet a spritely (but creaky) 73, I wonder how long folks can keep up this motorhoming lark before becoming too decrepit or distracted to carry on? Or indeed how long burocracy or insurers will let you. Before we started motorhoming we bumped on a river bank into a jolly retired Colonel and his new lady friend travelling Europe in a new Autosleeper. He was 78 and just bought what he thought was his last van...a great source of inspiration. He’d finally worn out the last van travelling the Silk Road to oriental places.


----------



## REC (Dec 17, 2019)

A few years ago we parked in a fort somewhere in Spain near a lone lady traveller who was 82yrs. We exchanged english paperback books and wildcamping tips. She said she did two long trips every year to Europe in her small camper. I suppose the majority give up when health or finances dictate. Hopefully, also if their driving skills deteriorate. Seem to get insurance ok even if expensive. We are planning five years at a time as we age, but want to pack in as much as we want before the desire/ need to travel becomes less.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 17, 2019)

I think that age is not nearly as important as how your health holds up. Mine has failed relatively early, but still hope to get in a few more years motorhoming. Others maintain good health to a great age.
We often join American and Canadian snowbirds in California, some in their 80s drive down the 1500 miles in 2 days.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 17, 2019)

After 20 years and an average age of 75, We were reluctant to give up completely. 
The adventures we're beginning to pale, as our van got older.
We decided on one more year , saying we'd have to settle down and act our ages.. 
We didn't fancy a 4th rigmarole of changing the van, especially as deisels were going out of favour .

After a hectic summer, we had a leisurely , pleasant, drive down to our Portuguese base. Even though Brexit loomed, we thought,.. Maybe just one more year..

Then Jenny Got a severe case of Shingles.. She's the driver. Just back driving , after 8 months, still not fully clear of the symptoms.

We're adapting to a different lifestyle, 
New doors and opportunities are presenting themselves.
We will always think of ourselves as wildcampers, though.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 18, 2019)

I agree with what’s been said health plays a huge part when Motorhoming then comes the finances but as  2cv said some are lucky enough to keep their good health and others are not so lucky,we would like to carry on for as long as possible the same as everyone on here!


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 18, 2019)

My fear is that I'll end up being one of those old f**ts that drive at 50 down the middle lane and have told myself that I should give up driving at 70. I'm 68 now and the van is 25 years old, closely followed by the car at 15, so we should all retire peacefully together. As the day draws near, however, I'm looking for excuses to keep going but will resist if I can.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 18, 2019)

Keep the van to the last,do you get any warning.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 18, 2019)

Keep going as long as health, finances and common sense prevail?

Age is just a number and we're all different.

As Sam says, you should know yourself when you start driving like an old f**t - and hopefully there'll be plenty that will tell you if you don't actually realise it.

I've always envisaged "old f**t" drivers to be people who travel infrequently and usually not very far from home. They seem to clog up the roads around Bank Holidays like Christmas, Easter etc. when they're off for the once-a-year visit to see relatives maybe? 'Sunday Drivers' was another expression we used to describe this type of poor driving.

As campervanners I would imagine most of our members are pretty good and robust drivers as they will have many experienced  miles under their belts, so I wouldn't worry too much, Sam! Just keep on truckin'


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 18, 2019)

My Godfather was still happily caravanning until the age a 86 when a dose of flu turned nasty and hospitalised him, then he went downhill fast after catching several infections in hospital.

When he was 70 his wife died and he had a bench installed and spread her ashes on the Malvern Hills ( their favourite place in the UK ) so he could go regular, sit on the bench and tell her where and when he`s been away in the caravan.

At the age of 75 he lost half a leg due to a Horsefly bite but that didn`t stop him either however he did have a motor-mover installed to make life a little easier.

He`s now in a Nursing Home and it`s driving him crazy, all he wants now is to join his wife on the Malvern Hills then they`ll be back together.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 18, 2019)

As a youthful geriatric nearing 80 with mild health problems including dry rot I shall keep going as long as matron lets me.

Knowing when to stop, as in many things in life, is the conundrum.

Dezi


----------



## REC (Dec 18, 2019)

My mum was concerned about whether she was fit to drive still, having driven with my stepfather who definitely was not safe but would not admit or realise it. She booked herself in with a driving instructor for a mock test which she found really reassuring, he told her about a couple of bad habits she had developed but said she would pass fine. She did this at 70 yrs old and have up at 75yrs when she couldn't afford ( and didn't particularly need) a car. I might do the same thing when I hit 70 yrs. Also will ensure my eyesight is tested regularly, there was a documentary a while ago, they tested drivers, in Surrey, I think, to see if their vision was ok to drive and an amazing proportion were not! Several did not wear their prescription glasses and one very scary man couldn't even see the road sign about ten feet away!


----------



## runnach (Dec 18, 2019)

Lovely story wooie brought a tear to my eye. My parents keen caravannears  and  got into their 80 s ...in the end dad revoked his licence had macular disease so in time became blind, mum had a licence took refresher lessons too , but someone swiping the car out iin York destroyed her confidence ...but still didn't put them off ..they simply used a taxi ...my brother and I  never knew where they were neither that good flying a mobile phone . 


their estate partly paid for my van and do feel that they are with me in spirit


----------



## kensowerby (Dec 18, 2019)

What is this age thing? take the viagra and keep on driving.
Sorry I think I am on the wrong subject.




Marjorie and I are a couple of old farts and age in a lot of cases is a frame of mind, I do find that at 82 we can't do a lot of the things we used to do but you have to adjust to the situation, if we didn't  have the camper van we would go barmy and sit in the chair and eventually  curl up and disappear.
For the past 4 years we have wanted to go to Norway but have had to put it off because of ailments  in the family, this year we decided that we would go as we were getting older?? 
Left home at the beginning  of June --------- v France,  Belgium, Holland, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Finland, Norway to Kirkenes and round the top to Sletness  lighthouse, Hammerfest, Lofoten islands, Vesteralen islands, down through the fjords, back into Sweden, Denmark, Poland, Germany, etc. and back home in September, 9000 miles, we classed this as a journey of a lifetime.
I would suggest  that as long as your fit and well and not a danger to other road users, then make the most of the time you have left and enjoy the world around you, there are a lot of nice people you haven't  met yet


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2019)

A friend of mine in his mid 80's has finally had to give up his motorhome due to health reasons. Someone will get a lovely old Hymer A Class. I might advertise it on here when I get the specs and model number. It's a Y (2001) I think and well maintained.


----------



## harrow (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you all for the wonderful stories. 
Health, sometimes its just what happens and you just have to get on with it.
But motor insurance companies can cause limitations because you just have to have it.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm not sure if you know that you've become a bad driver. From what I've seen people drive long after their reactions have slowed to a dangerous degree. I see people who have extreme difficulty walking, or getting out of the vehicle, and still driving a conventional (unmodified) car. You regularly hear of old people driving down the motorway the wrong way. Who would tell these people they are a menace before they do real harm? Only recently on this forum someone was advocating the signing of a petition wanting motorhome drivers to have be exempted from the over 3.5t requirements for a licence when over 70.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 18, 2019)

Keep going as long as you enjoy 
the freedom
the driving (taking into account all the safety issues)
the hiccups
the occasional dodgy overnight
the wonderful places you go

Obviously health  and mobility are issues !
the other biggee being major expense on or the need to scrap/sell the vehicle for another.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 18, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> I'm not sure if you know that you've become a bad driver. From what I've seen people drive long after their reactions have slowed to a dangerous degree. I see people who have extreme difficulty walking, or getting out of the vehicle, and still driving a conventional (unmodified) car. You regularly hear of old people driving down the motorway the wrong way. Who would tell these people they are a menace before they do real harm? Only recently on this forum someone was advocating the signing of a petition wanting motorhome drivers to have be exempted from the over 3.5t requirements for a licence when over 70.



How do your reactions compare.









						Do you have the reflexes of an 18 year old?
					

Take our simple reaction time test, and we’ll gauge your age based on your reaction time.



					www.justpark.com


----------



## Northumborman (Dec 18, 2019)

Just taken the Reaction Test linked by Fazerloz and I have the reactions of a 64 year old. That'll do me, as I'm 70  Also planning on getting a 750 GSXR for a trackbike with my son next year.
If you are lucky enough to keep your health, then age really is just a number.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 18, 2019)

Very interesting thread. I bought my recent van as my 60th birthday present, I fully intend to keep this for the next 10 years and then I will reassess the situation. Health permitting, I fully intend to carry on driving until I find it is not enjoyable and then I will probably concentrate more on local locations; I may even go back to the classic car scene and start displaying the van because, by then, the van will be 33 years old.

Rae


----------



## Alan1951 (Dec 18, 2019)

We are in our late 60s mid 70s and are thinking of getting a motorhome instead of a tent. We like to camp in France but now only camp in one place, it is too much effort to pack up and move campsites. Last year it was 40 degrees when we were packing up which didn't help. We go to a campsite in the Midi Pyrenees and there is an elderly couple who tow a large caravan there from England, he is 91 years old and has just had his knees replaced


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 18, 2019)

According to the reaction test I've got the reactions of a 28 year old, but I'm not sure that's all that driving is about. In my working life I drove over 100,000 miles a year without too many incidents, but at 18 years old, despite very fast reactions I still managed to write off a car or two.


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2019)

Got my reaction time from the test. I was given the age of 6 months because I shat my pants while doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 76055 (Dec 18, 2019)

I was 76 just recently and feel fine. I still like driving at 70-80 plus in the car and feel confident doing so, and apart from on a motorbike, I have never bent any metal.
However, due to having a couple of minor strokes - one this past August, I HAVE  been sidelined by the hospital while I wait for an MRI scan.
On the way home from the hospital yesterday feeling gutted, my wifes driving became erratic. It turns out her eyesight went weird driving in the evening twilight
so I had to take over just to get us home.
The feeling of not being able to drive is one of emptiness. Hopefully if/when I get the MRI results I will be back on the tarmac again.
Merry Christmas All.

PS. have just done the reaction test - twice, 27 and 30 years old.  Happy with that, Merry Christmas to me !


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 18, 2019)

Well it’s a lot easier to drive than walk so the fact you see someone struggling to walk jump in a car and drive off doesn’t really mean anything.

I don’t think age has anything to do with it myself, rather than down to the individual. I see an awful lot of young folks on the roads who scare me with their driving and wonder how they ever passed their tests.

I DO want to be the guy driving down the middle of the road at 130 (age) though but have given up on motorcycles as I could only ride in warm weather


----------



## maingate (Dec 18, 2019)

Nowt wrong with my reflexes. This was just a week or so ago.


----------



## redhand (Dec 18, 2019)

We came across a couple in spain last year both in their nineties !!!! She was early 90s and looked well for it he i think was 96 and less well looking is the kindest way of putting it.
Their 30+ plus RMB had just had to have it calipers replaced they took it all in their stride.
Inspirational


----------



## hextal (Dec 18, 2019)

My old man is just shy of 80 and still rides his motorbike most days, so I'd have thought you'd be fine with a motorhome.  He's also had 2 new knees and surgery on both shoulders in the last 10 ,years or so. 

After he'd had his second knee replaced he was in with the doc for the normal check up (a couple of months after the surgery) and complained that it was aching a but. Doc was a bit worried and asked how far he was walking before it started aching.  My old man says "I'd been retiling the roof for a few hours".


----------



## izwozral (Dec 18, 2019)

Bad timing Ian, you could have had our 412, it was as good/bad as the day we bought it. 
Are you sure all the knocks and bangs were not down to you kicking the hell out of it for being crap?
Only joking, I know you like your 412, the one not made by Swift!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 18, 2019)

Hope to have a Motorhome for many years to come, but I have given up my motorbike days although still have a 300cc Scooter. Gave the bike up more to do with safety than health.


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 18, 2019)

Ok I am thirty two years old with forty years experience. Age alone is a very poor marker of fitness in any of its forms. Reaction times are one thing, experience of reading the road and anticipation are another factor and in honesty the whole age and ability conundrum is a minefield. I used to be involved with assessing a class of driver for fitness to continue on the road. It’s not easy and in the end you have to ask the person, or yourself, if the lady pushed the pushchair unexpectedly onto the crossing would you anticipate it and would you react in time to stop. If you hesitate in answering then it’s time to think hard about your abilities. It can interesting to watch the attitude of other drivers, it’s obvious that some of them have never had the joy of a wet road and an old motorcycle! I await the reposts of the “ technology has progressed, its different now“ crowd, while that has a certain truth it is still up to the driver to keep safe, not the vehicle.

Amazingly I just got a consistent 26  to 32 on the reaction test. So my 32 with 40 years experience is about right!!!!


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 18, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Bad timing Ian, you could have had our 412, it was as good/bad as the day we bought it.
> Are you sure all the knocks and bangs were not down to you kicking the hell out of it for being crap?
> Only joking, I know you like your 412, the one not made by Swift!



I reckon they were ok up to the 2014 model. After that they increased the overhang and further buggered up the already iffy weight distribution by removing the overcab cupboard leaving nowhere to put any weight up front. Reducing the height killed off the space in overhead cupboards. They added weight with a pointless double floor...and so on.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 19, 2019)

I think modern technology has made drivers worse in many ways. When you could see the road through the floor and needed two hands to keep the vehicle going in the right direction we were more conscious of environment. Today we sit in a little coccoon with little outside noise, our own music playing, in a warm environment.


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 19, 2019)

While totally impractical these are the reas


antiquesam said:


> I think modern technology has made drivers worse in many ways. When you could see the road through the floor and needed two hands to keep the vehicle going in the right direction we were more conscious of environment. Today we sit in a little coccoon with little outside noise, our own music playing, in a warm environment.


ons I always thought people should have a year on a motorcycle before ever being allowed to drive a car. It would hone defensive driving skills in most or they would probably not be around.


----------



## harrow (Dec 19, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> How do your reactions compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reactions of a 21 year old after I woke up


----------



## 2cv (Dec 19, 2019)

Feeling smug


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 19, 2019)

Some lovely stories. I also was inspired by an old couple we met over 30 years ago in France, Mat and Margret in a tiny camper, and all their stuff scattered around on the ground. 
I could not afford a van till I was 60, like someone else on here. I have such a restless urge I am never quite as happy as when wandering off somewhere on my own. I can't full time as I have grandchildren. 
I would like to go out like Thelma and Louise.


----------



## Northumborman (Dec 19, 2019)

After a couple of practice tries:


----------



## peter palance (Dec 20, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> My fear is that I'll end up being one of those old f**ts that drive at 50 down the middle lane and have told myself that I should give up driving at 70. I'm 68 now and the van is 25 years old, closely followed by the car at 15, so we should all retire peacefully together. As the day draws near, however, I'm looking for excuses to keep going but will resist if I can.


so you are an old f**t, so keep going,and be part of the pack, after 18? so what. just wave we will no what you mean.merry christmas. and be ,okpj


----------



## peter palance (Dec 20, 2019)

kensowerby said:


> What is this age thing? take the viagra and keep on driving.
> Sorry I think I am on the wrong subject.
> 
> 
> ...


oh no your not, on the wrong subject,your on about getting about. p.s. keep rollin you doe gees, merry xmas, ok pj


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 22, 2019)

19 year old, is that good ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just tried it again and got this


----------



## harrow (Dec 22, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Just tried it again and got this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75248



You have been found out


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 22, 2019)

harrow said:


> You have been found out



Wife`s been saying that for years


----------



## Trompete (Mar 8, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> As yet a spritely (but creaky) 73, I wonder how long folks can keep up this motorhoming lark before becoming too decrepit or distracted to carry on? Or indeed how long burocracy or insurers will let you. Before we started motorhoming we bumped on a river bank into a jolly retired Colonel and his new lady friend travelling Europe in a new Autosleeper. He was 78 and just bought what he thought was his last van...a great source of inspiration. He’d finally worn out the last van travelling the Silk Road to oriental places.


I’m coming up 83 and plan to keep wandering the UK and Europe for a few years yet.
NEVER GIVE UP !!!


----------



## peecee (Mar 8, 2020)

Trompete said:


> I’m coming up 83 and plan to keep wandering the UK and Europe for a few years yet.
> NEVER GIVE UP !!!


Well done ,I am just a kid at 73 and just spent the last month wandering around France in my motorhome, no companions , just little old me and the kettle. If any young M,selle required a lift I would of course have obliged , but sadly none to be found. Health it's all about health and finance. I will give you an update in twenty or so years.


----------



## Trompete (Mar 8, 2020)

peecee said:


> Well done ,I am just a kid at 73 and just spent the last month wandering around France in my motorhome, no companions , just little old me and the kettle. If any young M,selle required a lift I would of course have obliged , but sadly none to be found. Health it's all about health and finance. I will give you an update in twenty or so years.


Explored Slovenia and Croatia last autumn. Sicily in the spring. Corsica and Sardinia next on the list.


----------



## peecee (Mar 8, 2020)

Cannot re


Trompete said:


> Explored Slovenia and Croatia last autumn. Sicily in the spring. Corsica and Sardinia next on the list.


Cannot praise Sardinia highly enough , I had a wonderful couple of months there a year or two back . Corsica is a nice spot you will be surprised how two Islands right next to each other are so different ....enjoy.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 8, 2020)

Mine said 20 year old but cannot be as I am 70  these reaction tests are not really adequate as the reading the road is more important  or there wouls be no 20-year-olds having accidents so often,


----------



## maingate (Mar 9, 2020)

Just passed my medical for C1 .... again.

If her Majestys Government think I am fit to drive, who am I to disagree?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 9, 2020)

I think Tom, (Stonedaddy on the forum) is about 130 at the last count, and he's still driving, drinking like a fish and chasing all the young girls.

Luckily he never catches them.


----------



## in h (Mar 9, 2020)

Deleted member 1494 said:


> I often comment about drivers who just look a few feet over their bonnet and need to stop at every roundabout or give way sign, when the road is clearly, clear for them to proceed


Taxi drivers are almost all like that, except that they don't stop at roundabouts or give way signs.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 9, 2020)

Depends what pills you take.  O sorry got the wrong end of the stick How long can you keep it up.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 9, 2020)

Same thought went through my mind earlier when I logged on and found these 2 consecutive threads listed...

How old can you still keep it up
Not as excited as I used to be

Thought I'd logged on to a dodgy forum


----------



## Robmac (Mar 9, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Same thought went through my mind earlier when I logged on and found these 2 consecutive threads listed...
> 
> How old can you still keep it up
> Not as excited as I used to be
> ...



Not to mention the 'other alternative needed' or 'bed rattle' threads Jennie!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 9, 2020)

Old age comes to some before their time. They talk themselves into being old. They see problems in everything they do, then blame old age for everything that’s wrong with them. I know some are unlucky with health, I am not talking about them. And I have been lucky so far. But think young, get out there and enjoy what you have, because it won’t be there forever. Old age will win one day, but delay that day for as long as you can.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Old age comes to some before their time. They talk themselves into being old. They see problems in everything they do, then blame old age for everything that’s wrong with them. I know some are unlucky with health, I am not talking about them. And I have been lucky so far. But think young, get out there and enjoy what you have, because it won’t be there forever. Old age will win one day, but delay that day for as long as you can.



Ditto! Spot on.


----------



## Deleted member 83558 (Mar 9, 2020)

Wife and I had touring caravans for years we have just bought our first campervan in January this year and are looking forward to many years traveling in it. I am 62 still driving a HGV artic for a living. P. S. I am just a new member on here


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 9, 2020)

mickd said:


> Wife and I had touring caravans for years we have just bought our first campervan in January this year and are looking forward to many years traveling in it. I am 62 still driving a HGV artic for a living. P. S. I am just a new member on here


Welcome aboard Mick and I hope you enjoy the forums as much as I do. It's a wonderful community.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 10, 2020)

mickd said:


> Wife and I had touring caravans for years we have just bought our first campervan in January this year and are looking forward to many years traveling in it. I am 62 still driving a HGV artic for a living. P. S. I am just a new member on here



Welcome aboard, well done you. You've got good times ahead!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 10, 2020)

I do not feel my age and if you saw me up a tree top with rope harness and chainsaw you might agree. Mostt that do that are 20 or 30 but the States have some old gits like me, at 70 doing it. You need to be thin and strong armed.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 11, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I do not feel my age and if you saw me up a tree top with rope harness and chainsaw you might agree. Mostt that do that are 20 or 30 but the States have some old gits like me, at 70 doing it. You need to be thin and strong armed.


Is that where the saying comes from "Strong in the arm, thick in the head"


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 11, 2020)

Oops, come to think of it, I was still chopping the odd branch at the top of trees at 74....


----------



## SimonM (Mar 11, 2020)

Well I just took the test a few times, perhaps my reflexes are retained from when I used to do drag racing. Maybe I could start doing it all again


----------

